# Splitting Smoke Time



## mikelens (Dec 29, 2016)

Curing my first piece of belly. My work schedule will only allow me to smoke for say 6 hrs on a Saturday & 6 more on a Sunday. If weather should screw up that plan; can I smoke in 3 hour sessions when I get home on weekdays? Resting in the fridge during the day & smoke a little each night till I hit the goal of 12 hrs?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep, Cool smoke, <120 is the desired temp so there is no issue deactivating the nitrite and having the sweat the danger zone...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

Lots of guys on here do it that way on here.

3-6 hours of smoke & rest overnight, then the same thing for the next couple of days.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep that's how I do my bacon smokes (all cold smoke). After curing I season the meat and place on drying racks uncovered in the fridge for 3-5 days. Then I smoke. Usually 6-8 hours. Rest overnight in fridge uncovered or when it's cold I just hang in the smoker or garage. Then repeat. I usually get 18-24 hours of smoke total over several days. Once I like what I see I let the meat rest for another 5 days before vac packing and freezing.


----------



## mikelens (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks All.


----------

